
Police Bust Prostitues Using Airbnb Apartment in Stockholm - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/14/police-bust-prostitues-using-airbnb-apartment-in-stockhom/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
gizmo686
So, what is the problem this article is pointing to. The only damage to the
home owners in this story is that they have to put up with their home being a
crime scene. This is enough of an inconvenience that I would not use the
service if it was likely to happen, but, if I understand the article
correctly, the concern is that people might use the house for illegal things,
and not get caught. If this happens, then I don't see why it is an issue (for
the home owner).

Having said that, there is also the case where damage is done to the home, in
which case I would hope that Airbnb has a compensation system set up.

